# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ προσωπικότητας (Α)

## anasia

*Τεστ Α*
Απαντηστε οσο πιο ειλικρινά και αναλυτικά μπορείτε στις ερωτήσεις:

1.Ποιο είναι το αγαπημένο σας ζώο και γιατί?
2.Ποιό είναι το δευτερο αγαπημενο σας ζώο και γιατί?
3.Είστε μπροστά σε ένα τεράστιο και πανέμορφο καταρράκτη.Το νερό τρέχει σε απεριόριστες ποσοτητες.Πως νιώθετε?
4.Είστε στο μέσο μια ζούγκλας περιτριγυρισμένοι απο διάφορα ζώα. Τι κάνετε?
5.Είστε αποκλεισμένοι σε ένα δωμάτιο μαζί με ένα φίδι.Πως νιώθετε?
6.Ειστε μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο ολολευκο, χωρις παράθυρα και πόρτες.Τι αισθήματα νιώθετε?







Εξηγηση και ανάλυση
1.Οι ιδιότητες που περιγράψατε οτι έχει το αγαπημένο σας ζώο εκπροσωπούν τον εαυτό σας. Τι στην πραγματικότητα ειστε ως άνθρωπος.
2.Οι ιδιότητες που περιγράψατε για τον δευτερο αγαπημενο σας ζώο εκπροσωπούν τον/την συντροφο για σας.
3.Τα συναισθηματα που περιγράψατε για τον καταρράκτη ειναι τα συναισθήματα που έχετε για την αγάπη και τον έρωτα.
4.Η άποψη σας για τη ζωή και τη κοινωνία.
5.Η άποψη που έχετε αυτή τη δεδομένη στιγμή για το παράνομο σεξ.
6.Η άποψη σας για τον θάνατο.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## olga_soul

1. Γάτα...μου αρέσει η νωχελικότητά της, ο ανεξάρτητος χαρακτήρας της και τα προσεκτικά της βήματα.
2. Τίγρης...μου αρέσει η άγρια φύση της, το αγέροχο καλούπι της, η εξυπνάδα της και η σπιρτάδα στα μάτια της.
3. Αρμονία, χαλάρωση, ανανέωση
4. Κάθομαι τα κοιτάω στα μάτια και τους μιλάω με χαμηλό τόνο και ηρεμία.
5. ʼβολα,ψάχνω ένα μακρύ αντικείμενο μήπως χρειαστεί να το απομακρύνω
5. Ηρεμία, αλλά παράλληλη απορία γιατί δεν βλέπω κάτι σε σχήμα ή μορφή

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa2

1.Η μαϊμού,γιατί είναι χαριτωμένη,άτακτη και τρώει συνέχεια μπανάνες σαν κι εμένα! :D
2.Ο σκύλος,γιατί είναι πιστός,προστατευτικός και δεν πρόκειται να με προδώσει ποτέ!
3.Ήρεμα,γαλήνια,σε απόλυτη αρμονία με τη φύση,&lt;&lt;ταξιδεύω&gt;&gt; μακρυά.
4.Δεν έχω επιλογές οπότε προσπαθώ να μην δείξω οτι φοβάμαι και αν είναι άγρια,προσπαθώ να τα ηρεμήσω!
5.Παθαίνω αλλεπάλληλες κρίσεις πανικού!
6.Μοναξιάς και κλειστοφοβίας.

----------


## coma

1. το αγαπημένο μου ζώο είναι το σκυλάκι γιατί είναι πανέμορφο και καλό.
2. η γατούλα γιατί είναι ναζιάρα 
3. νιώθω πολύ όμορφα -δροσιά από τα σταγονίδια του νερού που πέφτουν πάνω μου
4. τα ζώα της ζούγκλας με φοβίζουν αλλά προσπαθώ να μη νιώθω φόβο για να μην μου επιτεθούν προσπαθώ να τα πλησιάσω
5. με φοβίζει λίγο αλλά μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω
6. δεν νιώθω καθόλου καλά φεύγω αμέσως από κει

----------


## Joker

1.Σκίουρος γιατί είναι μικρό και χαριτωμένο.Το κακό είναι ότι είναι φοβιτσιάρικο ζωάκι
2.Σκύλος γιατί είναι στοργικός και παιχνιδιάρης
3.Υπέροχα, είναι πανέμορφο θέαμα
4.Μερικά ζώα είναι φιλικά, άλλα εχθρικά. Πλησιάζω τα φιλικά
5.ʼμα μείνω ακίνητος μάλλον δεν θα με προσέξει και δεν θα με πειράξει. Προσπαθώ να μείνω ψύχραιμος
6.Αν το δωμάτιο είναι τελίως άδειο όπως το φαντάζομαι. Νιώθω πολύ ασφυκτικά εκεί μέσα

Αλλά πάντως πολλά από τα συμπεράσματα δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα ή απλά εγώ δεν το ξέρω.

----------


## keep_walking

Γατα γιατι ειναι ανεξαρτητη και παιχνιδιαρα.
Παλι γατα μου ερχεται στο μυαλο αν πρεπι να διαλεξω κατι θα διαλεγα ενα αλλο αιλουροειδες.
Δεος,γαληνη.
Αναλογως τα ζωα.Σε περιπτωση που δεν τα ξερω δεν θα ενοιωθα βολικα.
Δεν θα ενοιωθα ανετα αλλα αναλογως και το φιδι.Στη μερια του αυτο στη μερια μου εγω:)
Δεν ξερω απομονωση φανταζομαι.

Δεν πιστευω ομως στο τεστ.Τι σχεση εχει η αποστροφη ή φοβια προς τα φιδια με το παρανομο σεξ.Παντως ειναι διασκεδαστικο;)

----------


## righttochange

1) Το δελφίνι, διότι βρίσκεται στο νερό.
2) Ο λύκος, διότι έχει κάτι το μυστήριο.
3) Όμορφα σαγηνεμένος
4) Προσπαθώ να βγω από αυτήν και να φτάσω σε μία παραλία
5) Φόβο και σιχαμάρα
6) Πανικο και αποκλεισμό

----------


## Kivyz03

1.skylos,giati einai poly filikos
2.katsika, giati mou dinei mia geysh eleythterias
3.pws eimai meros tou,h o kataraktis einai meros apo to swma mou
4.prwspathw na bohthaw tous pio adynatos wste na yparksei mia isoppopia
5.les kai einmai me enan anthrwpo kai analoga me tis kiniseis kai ta legomena moumporeina na pareksigithei (kai na me dagwsei) h na ginoume filoi(kai na min mas xwrisei kaneis)
6.tabula rassa-----------------leukh eikona -xwrhs plhroforeia

an kai gia to 6 den eimai etsi giati otan ftasw se ekeinei thn krisimh hlikia mallwn tha exw mia pio oloklromenh apopsh peri ti esti thanatos opote gia twra tha pw oti \"nai mporei na me ekfrazei\" 
an kai gnika den eimai anthrwpos tou PISTEYE KAI MIN EREYNA



YO!

----------


## Adzik

συναιχιζω να ψαχνω παλια τεστ... για να βρω τι ειμαι..κατα τον Jung...(ακομη δεν το βρηκα..)

και επεσα πανω σε αυτο...χεχεχε.....Κιπακο...ανα ογοσ το φιδι??αναολοσ τα ζωα?...χεχχεχε...γελασα πολυ....εχεισ αποψη βρε παιδι μου... 
παραθετω κι εγω τισ απαντησεισ μου..

1)το δελφινι, ειναι ηρεμο, φιλικο, τρυφερο,καλοψυχο, ειλικρινεσ, αγνο (και ναι εκανα το τεστ πριν διαβασω φυσικα τισ απαντησεισ..για να μην λετε..χεχεχε)
2) ο σκυλοσ ..γιατι ειναι τρυφεροσ, πιστοσ, γλυκοσ, καλοψυχοσ, χαριτωμενοσ, αληθινοσ φιλοσ (διαβαζοντασ το τι συμβολιζει θα συμπηρωνα.. επισεισ παρακαλω να εχει ευφραδια λογου.. εξυπναδα..πολυ χιουμορ και να ειναι υπεροχοσ στο κρεβατι...να το χει βρε παιδι μου..χεχεχεχε...αλλα για εναν σκυλο..ε δεν τα λεσ αυτα...)χεχεχε
3)υπεροχα, ελευθερα, θελω να βουτηξω και να γινω ενα με τον καταρραχτη...
4)συναιχιζω να ζω.. τι να κανω?...προσπαθω να βρω τροπουσ επικοινωνιασ .. φιλικοτητασ..συμβιωσησ..
5)ασφηξια..επιβολη κακου ..νιωθω πωσ πρεπει να βρω τροπο να βγω οπωσδηπωτε απο εκει και θα το κανω.. (εδω φυσικα θα συμφωνησω με τον Κιπακο.. καμια σχεση το παρανομο σεξ με το φιδι... αν ρωταγε αντι για φιδι .. με πχ..χμ..το αλογο..θα σου ελεγα εγω...)χεχεχεχεχε
6)σαν να αιωρουμαι?αγωνια πωσ θα μεινω για παντα εδω..προσπαθω να βρω μια χαραμαδα .. αναρωτιεμαι πωσ μπηκα εδω αφου δεν εχει ουτε πορτα ουτε παραθυρο..
θα κατσω να δω τι θα γινει.. 

χεχεχεχε....μιλαμε γελασα πολυ μετα το τεστ...καλο καλο!!!!

----------

